# Sagas new homepage



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

We have a new and improved homepage 
We might be expecting puppies:love4: and the site will be updatet often with photos  

www.s-of-s.net


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

really nice anette  

those are going to be gorgeous puppies :love7:


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

Thank you Jen  
I really hope so to, have great expectatinons to this litter, they compliment each other really good


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

do you think you will keep any of the puppies?


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

Yes if there is a promising girl in the litter i will keep her  

Need a new show dog, since Saga already is Norwegian champion


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

if i only lived in norway i would love to have one


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

Hehe a bit far away yes


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

maybe you could consider moving to america  :lol:

i am looking forward to pics


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

Hehe i dont think so :lol: Kind of like it here :nhappy3: 
You have to settle with the pictures :coolwink:


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Goodness, Saga is a wonderful little girl! I was amazed at her obedience tricks, you've really brought up a great dog there! 

Is it common in Norway to film the mating video? To be honest, it's the first time i've seen someone post it seriously! Mostly it's just idiots on youtube who think its hilarious. I did find it pretty strange! 

Fingers crossed for the puppies though  Seems like a wonderful breeding!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

aww those two will make gorgeous pups


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

Rah said:


> Goodness, Saga is a wonderful little girl! I was amazed at her obedience tricks, you've really brought up a great dog there!
> 
> Is it common in Norway to film the mating video? To be honest, it's the first time i've seen someone post it seriously! Mostly it's just idiots on youtube who think its hilarious. I did find it pretty strange!
> 
> Fingers crossed for the puppies though  Seems like a wonderful breeding!


Thanx  She is really obedient yes :love5: 

Its not normal no, but i think its educational for those who havent seen it before  Besides its up to each one if you want to see it or not since u have to press play


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

freedomchis said:


> aww those two will make gorgeous pups


Thanx i think so too :love7:


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Anette&Saga said:


> Thanx  She is really obedient yes :love5:
> 
> Its not normal no, but i think its educational for those who havent seen it before  Besides its up to each one if you want to see it or not since u have to press play


Lol, I'm way too curious to not press play on ANYTHING. I have watched so many things I wish I hadn't! 

Yes, I guess it is educational - bless the doggie couple though, so unromantic! xD Maybe next time you can mate them by candlelight with puppy champagne!


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

ccasion5: :laughing6:


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

great site  beautiful dogs


----------



## Scarface (Apr 13, 2008)

I like the layout! Saga is adorable.


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

can it be translated to english.?? Looks like a wonderful site. Cute chis and pics


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Am I the only one who cant seem to get anything but words from your site? I cant find a clickable link once I click the link from the homepage:-( I was also wondering if there was a link to click to get it in English, I am thinking there must be or all the members here can translate and I cannot..LMAO!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Michelle - I can't get it in English either, but I am able to click on the words and open new pages. If you click on hunder, the third dog down (Nova) is just about the cutest little thing I've ever seen!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Hmmmm? I clicked on that along with all of the other links on the home page and I didnt get any pictures?? Only more words I didnt understand and I thought the highlighted words would be links but they were not clickable:-(


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Hmmmm, that's weird!! The Hunder link for me opens a page with 3 pictures on it and nothing else! I don't know what anything means, but the pics are cute! LOL


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

hollysmommy said:


> Hmmmm, that's weird!! The Hunder link for me opens a page with 3 pictures on it and nothing else! I don't know what anything means, but the pics are cute! LOL


If you press the pics, info on the dogs will show up :coolwink:
The site is not in english yet but i am working on it


----------

